# Your favourite picture....



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I love this picture of Rookie when he was just 12 weeks old.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I have far too many favourites, but here's one of my great big beautiful boy Fred who I lost just over 2 years ago, he would have been around 3 years old here and I remember that day so clearly, he had so much fun and I had just as much watching him.


----------



## Kenice Lee (Nov 30, 2007)

:wavey:My favourite pics is...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Can I have two favorites?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's in my siggie


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

my favorite of gomez


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Only one of many. This is Penny at 9 weeks in the sink getting ready for a bath.







:scratchch Now, why is this so small ??


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

The first is my first Golden, Boomer and the second is Oakley with my Grand-daughter and the last is my son's Border Collie puppy on Coach (she landed on him after a frantic "puppy run)


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know but I really wish it wasn't !!!

Those are such fun days, when they fit in the kitchen sink


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok since Penny is so small in the above, I'll try another. Here she is in her first snow at about 5 months. Now don't laugh....... this is big time snow for Dallas !








Did this one the same way as the other....g o figure !


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

None of your pics are showing up for me, any of you


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

HA !!! Here she is BIG !


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Nevermind!

Glad you got that kitchen sink picture big enough to see. That is oh-so-cute!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Right now, my fav pic is this one!


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

*This is Ted*

Disregard the date. I changed batteries and forgot to change the date. This one should be dated today.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Here's a few of my faves, I have too many to post them all:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> None of your pics are showing up for me, any of you


Are you not seeing them? I wasn't sure if that's what you were saying...


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie at 10wks old, two months ago. He has changed sooooo much!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Eddie is TOO cute...love the ABC blocks. Be sure to let us know when he learns to spell ! ROFL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Suddenly I can see the pics now! Merlin's mom, yours is my favorite.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*My favorites*

Love these two of Hudson and Asha.He looks so regal and she is a princess!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Some really special shots here of our beautiful goldens, keep them coming!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Water shots are almost always my fav with Goldens!

Thanks ACC! That was my first picture with the camera (Cannon powershot) DH got me for Christmas. I love it!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are my faves of my girls. The 1st my fave of Kali then Tux. Then my fave photo of them together. Most of you have probably seen then already LOL.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Ash, I hadn't seen those before. Your girls are stunning!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

New pup so just started taking pics. This is my favorite so far.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Here are a few of my fav's.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

My favorites....
Holly, the day Rosie arrived.....and Rosie as a pup sleeping on the pink plush bone.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here are my 2 favorites


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

These are my favorites so far.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

I do not know if I can pick....


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That's an awesome pic! Love that smile!


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

here's mine of Saskja taken last Monday after her bath


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Do I have to pick just one? 

This is a picture of Fontana at 6 weeks of age when we met her for the first time. This picture always turns me to mush.







Here is one of Fontana watching TV. This was back in August, but she still watches the TV on occasion.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

aww - it turned me to mush too....


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

There are so many, but here are a couple from when he was tiny. The 2nd one is a week before he came home (we got to go visit) and the 1st one is from 3 days after he came home. I guess he was comfy


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

A few favourites...Murphy as a small pup...and then just under a year old on a holiday in Scotland, including a visit to Guisachan the home of Lord Tweedmouth who bred the first Golden Retriever


----------

